# Done 76 pages of looksmaxing so far here in 1 condensed bit part



## reptiles (Sep 20, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/threads/my-face-before-and-after-cutting-103-pounds.24348/








Orbital Box Osteotomies for Wide Spaced Eyes or Eyes That Are Too Close Together - Explore Plastic Surgery


The wide or close set eyes requires a hypertelorism repair technique which is why it is usualy not an aesthetuc operation.



exploreplasticsurgery.com












Aesthetic facial surgery - Liposuction & Lipofilling - Dr Joël Defrancq


Dr Joël Defrancq, jaw/orthognatic surgery and full mouth dental implant procedures.




facialsculptureclinic.com




https://looksmax.org/threads/sunscreen-and-prevention-of-skin-aging.29429/https://looksmax.org/threads/harmony-compact-midface.25012/








Ultimate guide to facial flaws and surgeries needed to fix them


Receded chin? Genioplasty or square chin implant Receded jaw or narrow jaw? Jaw surgery or wraparound jaw implant for narrow jaw, or both combined Flat cheekbones? Custom zygomatic arch implant Crooked/bulbous nose? Rhinoplasty Long philtrum? Lip lift Nct, upper eyelid exposure, scleral...




looksmax.org




https://looksmax.org/threads/mouth-widening-device.41234/https://looksmax.org/threads/i-know-a-product-that-can-give-you-hollow-cheeks.31163/https://looksmax.org/threads/gymecelling-makes-you-older.31772/








Sagittal (=foward) jaw growth is influenced during puberty by a ratio of androgens and estrogens.


NTRODUCTION: Sagittal jaw growth is influenced during puberty by a ratio of androgens and estrogens. The CYP19A1 (formerly CYP19) gene encodes the cytochrome P450 enzyme aromatase (estrogen synthetase), which converts testosterone to estrogen. Genetic variations including single nucleotide...




looksmax.org




https://looksmax.org/threads/structural-fat-grafting-chin-implants.29782/








Top 8 Most Important Features for an Attractive Face (With Edits) - My Beauty Consultant


Top 8 must have Feautes for an attractive face... #3 Eye Tilt: Bella Hadid has made eye tilt infamous by getting exposed over and over again for editing...




mybeautyconsultant.net












How to Get Rid of Face Fat | Kenzai


Trying to figure out how to get rid of face fat? Kenzai explores how the face is constructed and how your body fat can screw things up. Click here to learn more.




pulse.kenzai.com




https://looksmax.org/threads/collagen-maxing-guide-gtfih.28058/https://looksmax.org/threads/lifefuel-for-long-midface-boyos.38702/#post-724122








Natural Testosteronemaxxing


How to Increase Testosterone Naturally Firstly Everywhere you go there's attack after attack on masculinity. It's no wonder many are forgetting what they are (men) and customising their gender like a fucking video game. Contrary to popular belief, the antithesis to testosterone isn't estrogen...




looksmax.org




https://looksmax.org/threads/ascend...ace-longer.38938/#lg=attachment103244&slide=0https://looksmax.org/threads/my-buccal-fat-removal-results.37517/page-2#post-727623https://looksmax.org/threads/best-affordable-lamp-for-red-light-therapy.27346/#post-517644https://looksmax.org/threads/could-...w-midface-difference-works.44680/#post-801347https://looksmax.org/threads/surgical-whitemaxing-surgeries-for-ethnics.42828/https://looksmax.org/threads/its-no...e-is-still-hope-left.39662/page-4#post-749398https://looksmax.org/threads/self-destructions-i-did-to-my-looks.43723/https://looksmax.org/threads/for-longmidfacecels.43441/#post-781983https://looksmax.org/threads/guide-how-get-lean-and-eat-what-you-like-1000kcal-daily.43234/https://looksmax.org/threads/ultima...nd-where-to-buy-shit.36626/page-3#post-797329


----------



## Loko88 (Sep 20, 2019)

Reading posts isnt gonna change your face, bro.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 20, 2019)

Loko88 said:


> Reading posts isnt gonna change your face, bro.





No your correct i'm trying to archive this shit incase it goes


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 20, 2019)

reptiles said:


> No your correct i'm trying to archive this shit incase it goes





Internet Archive: Wayback Machine


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 20, 2019)

@Sergeant


----------



## reptiles (Sep 20, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Internet Archive: Wayback Machine





For myself dude i have it all on a notepad incase i accidently forget to save it this site autosaves


----------



## Guest2 (Sep 20, 2019)

76 pages but not a single word.


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 21, 2019)

Loko88 said:


> Reading posts isnt gonna change your face, bro.


without a good knowledge in platic surgery, you can't know what surgeries can help you and what surgeries can looksmin you


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 23, 2019)

good thread sexy boy


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Sep 25, 2019)

Checking in.


----------

